# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  دمعي على الخد سايل

## الوردة الحالمة

دمعي على الخد سايل
مشتاق وحظي مايل
أكتب بالقلم السايل
أحبك بكل الوسايل

هلا باللي مراسيله
تنور شاشة الجوال

يفز القلب لاجتني
رسالة من مراسيله

عسى من يكرهك \fيبلى\f
ومن يحزنك \fيشقى\f
ومن يحسدك \fيعمى\f
ومن يسعدك \fيبقى\f

يمر إسمك على سمعي
وأغرق في بحر دمعي
وإذا الوقت فرقنا
أذوب وينطفي شمعي

مساء الخير يا عيوني
حياتك كيف من دوني
أحب أسمع أنا صوتك
وأحطك داخل عيوني


أفتخر إنك حبيبي
وإنك الحب الحقيقي
يكفي إني لاذكرتك
أنسى أحزاني وضيقي

إذا الغواص يحصل على لؤلؤ غالي
فأنا حصلت على حبيب مايغيب عن بالي


تغيب الشمس والناس تنام
يغيب القمر ويزيد الظلام
لكن تغيب إنت هذا حرام


تحياتي لك

شيل أول حرف

وأقبل الباقي هدية

اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين
احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

هلا يامعطر جوي
وش أخبارك وش مسوي؟
أفكر فيك أنا توي
أبيك تطفي لي ضوي




                                  منقول

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

اتمنى ان يعجبكم ؟!!!!!

----------


## كبرياء

*يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلطَرٍحِـ ..* 

*يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُـآآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..* 

*لآعُـدُمٍــ ..* 

*گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

يسلمو كبرياء على الرد

----------

